
Platform companies have to learn to share - olivermarks
https://www.ft.com/content/0caed8aa-a208-11e8-85da-eeb7a9ce36e4
======
olivermarks
And a weaker NYT piece on the same topic 'It’s Not Technology That’s
Disrupting Our Jobs The insecure nature of work is a result of decisions by
corporations and policymakers'
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/18/opinion/technology/techno...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/18/opinion/technology/technology-
gig-economy.html)

